# German Natives (Friends) - Can They Enter the US and Leave Germany w/out a Vaccination?



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

They are committed non-vaxxers. Help is appreciated. Thanks! LoggedIn


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

LoggedIn said:


> They are committed non-vaxxers. Help is appreciated. Thanks! LoggedIn


The USA does not allow unvaccinated persons to enter, unless they are US citizens, green card holders, Diplomats, children under 18 when accompanied by fully vaccinated parents, or part of a few other groups that are unlikely to apply in this case, like participants of specific medical studies.

While Germany does not stop unvaccinated people from leaving, they would not be able to board a US-bound plane from Germany or anywhere else.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

LoggedIn said:


> They are committed non-vaxxers. Help is appreciated. Thanks! LoggedIn


No sensible country will allow them to visit. Assuming they don't get sick, their future consists of remaining within the borders of Germany and going to the grocery store for entertainment.

PS on edit: I can't believe I just called the US a sensible country, but in this particular sense it is.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks to all who responded. That clears the air! Logged In


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

LoggedIn said:


> Thanks to all who responded. That clears the air! Logged In


They won't be going anywhere - not even next door to Austria.

I just returned from a few months in Germany. The impending mandates are finally pushing vaccination rates towards the norm, but the hard-core anti-vax movement is radicalizing. Quite a difficult situation. They live in this really weird Venn diagram of naturopathy, "Querdenker" and Nazis.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Nononymous said:


> They won't be going anywhere - not even next door to Austria.
> 
> I just returned from a few months in Germany. The impending mandates are finally pushing vaccination rates towards the norm, but the hard-core anti-vax movement is radicalizing. Quite a difficult situation. They live in this really weird Venn diagram of naturopathy, "Querdenker" and Nazis.


I thought it was me but you're correct, it is a weird mix. I think my two German friends are Querdenker and a chance of them being closet Nazis. Very disappointing. COVID has been politicized to the hilt but their actions border on insane and are certainly inhumane. I was willing to pay for their flight as a Christmas gift, not now, no chance.

I just got tossed out of an expat Facebook group when I commented on the absolute radicalization of the German COVID mess. The thread was full of extreme language, threats and OVER CAPITALIZATION; this isn't adamancy, it's more like war preparations. The Admin did me a favor although I seriously doubt he sees it that way. Logged In


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I have no patience for these Vollidioten. Fortunately I don't know any personally.

Your friends will probably catch the new variant soon, which will give them six months of being allowed into shops and restaurants as Genesen, so at least there's that.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Nononymous said:


> I have no patience for these Vollidioten. Fortunately I don't know any personally.
> 
> Your friends will probably catch the new variant soon, which will give them six months of being allowed into shops and restaurants as Genesen, so at least there's that.


I hope they don't but...they make their choices, I/we make ours. Logged In


----------

